# Oliver Gabriel .....Born 1.11.08.



## XKatX

I started my contractions on Thursday morning (for the second time!!). They were very far apart and irregular, so I just tried to keep busy and sleep at night. Thursday night was long and painful, but I napped. Friday, they were still 13mins, 17 mins, 5 mins apart and painful. So I rang labour ward and they told me to stay at home until they were 3 minutes apart. By 5pm, they were still irrregular and 4 minutes apart, but I couldn't stand the pain and went to the assesment unit. We agreed I would go home for a bit longer and come back later. But when I stood up, I had a sudden blood stained gush, followed by a very large blood clot. They didn't know what it was, so took me to labour ward for another assesment. The examined me and discovered that it wasn't my waters, but would admit me anyway.
So after an hour, at around 9pm, I asked for gas and air. The examinations had really kicked things off. I struggled with the pain for ages, even with the gas and air. The contractions were so painful and kept commenting on the effectiveness of the gas and air. By midninght I asked for an epidural, which I finally got at 1am. When it kicked it, it was clear that it was only one sided. I was still feeling immense contraction pains down my left side. They topped it up twice and the third time (4am), they gave me a different solution. This was by a different midwife, as mine had gone on a break. When she came in, she took one look at me and said "that isn't working - you aren't getting any gas and air at all". WTF???? No wonder I couldn't cope with even the simple contractions at the beginning! So the top up started to work beautifully and the gas and air kicked in. After 7 hours of no pain relief, I was on cloud 9!!
So at 6.30 I was ready to push. I tried so hard, but after all the effort of a drug free labour, i was just too tired. At 8.30, the doctor was called and he said that baby was too tired for too much more. He examined me and said that baby was facing sideways and stuck beyond a ridge. He said he would take me to theatre and give me an attempt at a ventouse, but if that didn't work it would go straight to GA c-section. By this point I was so stressed and in pain (as my epidural had now long worn off), that all I wanted for him to do was put me to sleep and take baby out. But an anaesthetist arrived and snuck in a full strength epidural top up, which instantly numbed me from the waist down. I relaxed and was ready for anything!! So the doctor took some blood from babies head and said if the gases were fine he would try the ventouse, if not, straight to section. But because of the epidural, I could now have it awake and hubby could join me. 
The bloods were fine, so I was prepped for theatre. By the time we got there, baby was then back to back. It only took one little push and the doctor lifted babies head over the ridge. Then one more push and out he came!!!
Oliver was finally born at 09:06 on 1st November 2008, weighing 8lb 1oz. He is the most precious thing in the world!!
There is a lot more to this story, but it is all so blurry! But at least you get the jist. Some little piccies of our little man:


----------



## lulu0504

congrats. he's gorgeous. lovely name!


----------



## princess_bump

well done kat :) huge congratulations to you and your DP, he's gorgeous, such a lovely name x x x


----------



## FEDup1981

Kat, hes gorgeous! I just love his lil creases, soooo cute!! i want one!! congrats!! xx


----------



## ribboninthesky

Awww congrats, he's adorable!! xxxx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations Kat, he is gorgeous glad you finally got your baby and glad he finally has a name

Lou
xxx


----------



## embojet

congrats x


----------



## lauriech

Absolutely gorgeous! x :cloud9: x


----------



## Dragonfly

awww so glad for you. And he is gorgous! oh i cant wait till mine! lovely name you have choosen to.


----------



## alice&bump

congrats hun im so pleased for you!! and bloody hell, no pain relief for that long!! and you became one of the 5% that deliver on their DD! am well jealous lol xxxx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww hun congrats, such a gorgeous name aswel :D He is so gorgeous babe.


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! He is beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## MummyJade

Congrats hun, what i story!
he is a stunner and i love the name xxx


----------



## Ema

congrats hunni xxxx


----------



## bigbelly2

well done cat, you had me worried and used one of my fave names...(gabriel), oliver gabriel is lovely

h x


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations Kat! And gorgeous name you've chosen too :)


----------



## polo_princess

Aww congratulations hun!!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations he is lovely xx


----------



## maddiwatts19

he is absolutely gorgeous hun!! congratulations. November really is the best month! hehe! xxx


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

Well Done & Congratulations..
He is a gorgeous little boy! Bet you are over the moon :) x


----------



## bex

Congratulations. You've chosen a lovely name xx


----------



## thelilbump

congrats :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

He's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie

congratulations hes beautiful x


----------



## charliebear

Aww, Congratulations to you and DH!! 
Oliver is gorgeous!! Well done. x


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats. He is lovelly- love the same- our first son is called gabriel and everyone loves it! all the best 
xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Aww Kat he is absoultely perfect! I LOVE the name!


----------



## hotsexymum

welcome Oliver congratulations Kat xxxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Kat! He is so cute. 

xxx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww congrats


----------



## ryder

awww Kat, you must be so thrilled. He is a cutie!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## alphatee

congrats x


----------



## MrsP

Congratultions honey, he is gorgeous. x x


----------



## nessajane

Congrats!! hes lovely xx


----------



## Jayne

Congratulations Kat!! :D He's so cute!!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## AC81

Congratulations Kat - and you got your bubba on your due date!!! he's beautiful x


----------



## SJK

congrats, hes gorgeous xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations and great name choice!! Glad you finally made a decision x


----------



## alio

well done kat, your boy is gorgeous. xxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hunni hes gorgeous xx


----------



## bubba4

Wow Kat he is gorgeous and you did so well, so proud of you andlove the name :D xxxxxxx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## DonnaBallona

He is sooooooo beautiful. :cloud9: Well done you and congratulations! x


----------



## emma_27

congratulations chick :)


----------



## Tiff

Such a handsome little man!!! :cloud9: Congrats!!!


----------



## dizzy65

congratss


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations xx


----------



## angellica

Congrats to you both!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Belle

congrats hun. lovely pics. xx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations on the arrival of your little prince! Well done hun!
xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## Serene123

What a story! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

he is adorable! congratulations


----------



## joeo

Ah Congratulations


----------



## cheryl

Aww he is gorgeous hun. Well done.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## missjacey44

Well done Kat! congratulations, hes lovely!


----------



## pinkmac85

Hes gorgeous!! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done, hes adorable


----------



## bambikate

congrats he's so gorgeous honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x x


----------



## Jem

Oh Kat he's lovely!!!!! Loving the name too!!! ;) Huge congrats hun xxx


----------



## Blob

Congratulations hun :cloud9: OMG does it hurt :rofl:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations kat. :)


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## massacubano

congrats! X


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aww conratulations hes so cute xx


----------



## navarababe

Huge congrats hun, xx


----------

